# Anyone Celebrate at All?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

When things were finalized, did you treat it like any other day - or try to do SOMETHING special? Dinner alone or with friends? Go watch a movie? Etc., etc...

I may actually change my Facebook status. Right now its not shown. Don't want to be "dramatic" - but - want people to know I'm available - as I've been VERY quiet about things so far.

Signed my copy today. Papers should be signed and filed in the next couple of days.

Very, very near the end now...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

That day I had to work. So I got divorced in the morning and went to work in the afternoon. LOL. (The day I was married, I had to work so I got married on my lunch break, don't laugh) and went back to work. 

I did call my mother to tell her (she was overseas) and I felt sad that she wasn't local to provide me with those maternal loving words that mothers know how to do. 

A few friends called/texted me saying they wanted to take me out to eat but I declined. Just wanted to be home.

Are you planning on doing anything, Nice?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> That day I had to work. So I got divorced in the morning and went to work in the afternoon. LOL. (The day I was married, I had to work so I got married on my lunch break, don't laugh) and went back to work.
> 
> I did call my mother to tell her (she was overseas) and I felt sad that she wasn't local to provide me with those maternal loving words that mothers know how to do.
> 
> ...


Not sure. Like I said - I may finally put it out there on Facebook. Maybe if I have my girls that night we can go out for a special dinner - just not tell them "why."

Kind of looking for ideas - and making sure that celebrating something so "tragic"  isn't wrong in some way.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I will celebrate. One of my best friends did when he divorced, it was a fun time. I think I will have a house party at my place, appies, drinks, music, dancing if some women actually show up lol, or if its just a sausage party make it poker and video games. Hey maybe I should hire a stripper too.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

See for me, it wasn't a celeberatory thing. It was the end of something serious so I didn't view it as a party.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> See for me, it wasn't a celeberatory thing. It was the end of something serious so I didn't view it as a party.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Guess I could see it going both ways. Depending on my mood on the day it's finalized - which changes when the wind blows!


----------



## Wheels65 (Jul 17, 2011)

I was so happy, told all my friends once it was final within minutes, texts, emails, phone calls...and that's no joke 

Don't look at it as celebrating the end of something but rather, the beginning of something new and better


----------



## Endgame (Nov 6, 2011)

My ex and I kind of celebrated together when our decree showed up in the mail. We found our marriage license and took it outside and burned it, then we had a drink together and toasted to freedom. Bittersweet though.


----------

